# cleaning musicians earplugs



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

So now I wear musicians earplugs when playing. Never wore them all these years I should have now I wear them because I have to. I suffer tinnitus and some hearing loss and almost quite playing electric because of it. But I just couldn't.
Anyway I'm just wondering if someone can tell me the best way to periodically clean them. I was thinking I'd leave them in a dish of white vinegar for a bit but not sure if this is a good idea or not.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have custom musicians earplugs and the audiologist told me to only clean them by hand with warm water and dish soap, then air dry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

A friend told me to put them into the freezer and just break off the wax afterwards.
I haven't tried it yet. I have plugs too, but, haven't had the opportunity to use them yet.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I have custom musicians earplugs and the audiologist told me to only clean them by hand with warm water and dish soap, then air dry.


Thanks for the info. I just did this with both my sets. 
How much did your custom musicians earplugs cost? What are the benefits you get from the custom ones over say the fender brand? 
I have a pair of Etymotic that I ordered online and a pair of Fender that are rated for 12 db. Not sure what the Etymotic are rated for but they seem to block more than the Fender brand. I use the Fender for home playing (if I need to play that loud) and band practices. I'll probably use the Etymotic when I start playing live again this fall. 
If the custom set would somehow improve clarity (not seem to muffled) over the ones I buy I would certainly consider getting fit for a set.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> A friend told me to put them into the freezer and just break off the wax afterwards.
> I haven't tried it yet. I have plugs too, but, haven't had the opportunity to use them yet.


I've been wearing mine for quite a while without cleaning and I did not notice any visible signs of wax. I do keep my ears pretty clean though.
I am more concerned about unseen bacteria. I imagine the freezing process would kill that though.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I honestly can't remember how much they cost. I want to say they were in the neighbourhood of $300. However, that is most likely due to the fact that I have 3 sets of filters. -9db, -12db, and -18db (I think). I found the ones that I use the most are the 9 and 12db sets. The 9's are perfect for performing - especially if your stage volume is low to mild. I oftentimes wear these on the airplane too, just to filter out some noise. The 12's are perfect for live concerts. I work in an auditorium and I use these ones for when I go to concerts. As for the 18's, I have yet to use them.

I had a set of Etymotic's and loved them, which is why I decided to get custom ones. I would say that the main advantage to the custom ones are the fact that they fit perfectly in your ear. After about 5 minutes, you kinda forget that you even have them in. I found that the downside to the Etymotic's was the fact that I was always adjusting them while I was wearing them. In terms of filtering volume, they do a fantastic job.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the etymotics, downbeats as well as 2 sets of customs. 

I ordered the custom plugs at Helix (one of the hearing aid places) and they were about 185 per pair. They have been pretty durable, 10 years and counting.

They are all a bit muffled, especially at lower volumes. There isn't any appreciable difference in clarity between the two, but the custom fits are more durable and fit better, and they seal a bit more consistently. What I have noticed is that the lower attenuation is much clearer, my 10 db plugs are much clearer than the 20db as you would expect. I use the lower attenuation ones for rehearsals and stuff, where I want to be able to appreciate how the guitar sounds. I use the 20's for big loud concerts, like ACDC last summer. They are perfect at that volume.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, pretty similar impressions


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

TWRC. Where do you get fit for custom musicians earplugs?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I have the etymotics, downbeats as well as 2 sets of customs.
> 
> I ordered the custom plugs at Helix (one of the hearing aid places) and they were about 185 per pair. They have been pretty durable, 10 years and counting.
> 
> They are all a bit muffled, especially at lower volumes. There isn't any appreciable difference in clarity between the two, but the custom fits are more durable and fit better, and they seal a bit more consistently. What I have noticed is that the lower attenuation is much clearer, my 10 db plugs are much clearer than the 20db as you would expect. I use the lower attenuation ones for rehearsals and stuff, where I want to be able to appreciate how the guitar sounds. I use the 20's for big loud concerts, like ACDC last summer. They are perfect at that volume.


A couple weeks ago I was at a Garth Brooks concert. I don' t go to many concerts and it really hurt my ears bad. I never thought of bringing the earplugs. I'll not make that mistake again.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> TWRC. Where do you get fit for custom musicians earplugs?


Any of the hearing aid places will do them, but apparently one of my bandmates just got a set at Costco (at the hearing air centre there) for about 70 bucks, you should check them out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Any of the hearing aid places will do them, but apparently one of my bandmates just got a set at Costco (at the hearing air centre there) for about 70 bucks, you should check them out.


Thanks I will check that out.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I also use custom fitted plugs with 9db and 15 db filters. I got mine at "Hear At Last" inside one of our local Walmart stores. They were in the $160.00 range about 5 years ago. Twice I've used them at concerts when after the show I lost a filter while removing them. Expensive little buggers to replace. The Costco suggestion is the one I would follow up on if I had to to do it over.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> A couple weeks ago I was at a Garth Brooks concert. I don' t go to many concerts and it really hurt my ears bad. I never thought of bringing the earplugs. I'll not make that mistake again.


I learned that lesson watching Tragically Hip a couple of years ago. I'm surprised that Garth Brooks would play so loud but I guess it's the sound guys controlling the volume.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I learned that lesson watching Tragically Hip a couple of years ago. I'm surprised that Garth Brooks would play so loud but I guess it's the sound guys controlling the volume.


Garth was loud but more so the crowd was very loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have 25dB reduction, they cost me $220. Mine included a little brush, and I already forgot what the lady told me about washing them. Google is your friend haha.

They are great, I can actually wear hearing protection when playing shows now!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> TWRC. Where do you get fit for custom musicians earplugs?


Costco, but as mentioned, any audiologist can get you set up for them.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TWRC said:


> I have custom musicians earplugs and the audiologist told me to only clean them by hand with warm water and dish soap, then air dry.


I was told the same thing but also remove the filter/attenuator before applying water.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't use vinegar as it is acidic and may damage them. As another member said, warm water (which will soften or melt the wax) and mild soap which will do the disinfecting.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Cleaning*

Remove the filter from the molds. Wash molds with water and mild soap. Allow molds to dry before reinserting the filters.
Individual cleaning swabs such as Audio-Wipes™ can also be used to clean the molds. Simply wipe them to remove built-up earwax or other substances. Audio-Wipes are particularly useful for individuals who experience itchy ears when wearing earmolds or insert headphones.
Filter buttons should be kept dry. If dust or dirt accumulates on a button, remove it gently with a cloth or small soft brush.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> I was told the same thing but also remove the filter/attenuator before applying water.


Yes, that's what the instructions said for my custom molded plugs. They are easy to pop in and out, and the remaining rubber is easily cleaned up. Just wish I woulda read the instructions before the first wash. Oh well, they survived one little dip so far.

And I was also told our heads change over time and molded plugs only fit for about 5 years. I've had some for 10 and they still seem OK. Perhaps a marketing ploy, like expiry dates on socks?


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> So now I wear musicians earplugs when playing. Never wore them all these years I should have now I wear them because I have to. I suffer tinnitus and some hearing loss and almost quite playing electric because of it. But I just couldn't.
> Anyway I'm just wondering if someone can tell me the best way to periodically clean them. I was thinking I'd leave them in a dish of white vinegar for a bit but not sure if this is a good idea or not.


Just a guess, but why not just some mild dish soap and hot water after each use?

I have a couple of sets I got after I shot Pearl Jam a few weeks ago. I haven't used them yet and, honestly, I think I would rather drop a couple of hundred bucks on a quality pair than wear the simple rubber ones (which are better than nothing) I have...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steve6D said:


> after I shot Pearl Jam a few weeks ago.......


2016 hasn't been a great year for muso's. Let's not make it any worse, eh? 

And welcome to the forum. Post often. Sounds like you've done some pretty interesting stuff, from repping guitar companies to video/photography (at least, I hope that's what you meant).


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> 2016 hasn't been a great year for muso's. Let's not make it any worse, eh?


Hah! Took me a minute!



> And welcome to the forum. Post often. Sounds like you've done some pretty interesting stuff, from repping guitar companies to video/photography (at least, I hope that's what you meant).


Thanks!

I don't do video. My camera will, but it's not something I've much interest in. Still photography? Oh, yeah...


----------

